# Mangrove beeders?



## venpmking (Aug 16, 2013)

As it says above. True mangroves not really a fan of other boiga..yet!! Looking to build up a lovely collection of mangroves :mf_dribble:


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Got a couple of eggs cooking at the mo - 90 days to go...


----------



## stark (Mar 13, 2012)

_Boiga dendrophila dendrophila_ are the true mangroves and I dont think anybody is having much success breeding them at the moment in Europe, but sometimes gravid females are imported and the eggs are incubated successfully.
_Boiga dendrophila melanota_ look very similar but are a subspecies. There are a few people breeding them in the UK and EU and it shouldnt be hard to find CB young later in the year.

Tom


----------



## venpmking (Aug 16, 2013)

KWIBEZEE said:


> Got a couple of eggs cooking at the mo - 90 days to go...


Species??!!


----------



## venpmking (Aug 16, 2013)

stark said:


> _Boiga dendrophila dendrophila_ are the true mangroves and I dont think anybody is having much success breeding them at the moment in Europe, but sometimes gravid females are imported and the eggs are incubated successfully.
> _Boiga dendrophila melanota_ look very similar but are a subspecies. There are a few people breeding them in the UK and EU and it shouldnt be hard to find CB young later in the year.
> 
> Tom



Any ideas who has any melanotas? On this forum?


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Only person I know on this forum that bred them is Stark, as I see his female laid a few eggs on facebook.

A guy in Slovenia breeds his every year, he looks €220 for a single animal though, look him up on facebook, Reptiles Nest.


----------



## stark (Mar 13, 2012)

I have bred them a couple of times, but have sold (pending collection) all my last clutch and will be keeping all my offspring from this years clutches, I am afraid. I also have a gravid dendrophila female, but will see how they look and get on, before I decide whether to sell them or not.

Look up MW1 (Mark) on here.. he has a clutch currently I believe and has a larger breeding group than I do, so produces more babies.

Tom


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi, can I ask how these mangroves are kept compared to boas and pythons thanks.


----------



## RoninUK (Aug 30, 2007)

Long way down said:


> Hi, can I ask how these mangroves are kept compared to boas and pythons thanks.


They are tree snakes and are generally kept in arboreal tanks (though I have a couple that are in longer tanks and make a lot of use of the ground space.) Because of the frequency of spraying many keep them in glass or plastic tanks to avoid issues with rot. Youngsters do well in suitable RUBS.

I use a base of orchid bark overlaid with sphagnum moss and a large water dish. Lots of hiding and climbing opportunities are welcome and I find that a deep tank (from front to back) will make them feel much more secure more quickly. Cork tubes are popular with my lot as hides. If you get a very shy specimen growing trailing plants on top of the tank in pots and allowing them to hang down over the front seems to improve security.

Provide lots of foliage (fake or real) and spray morning and evening to create a humidity cycle and give them to opportunity to drink droplets from plants or their bodies as many specimens do not seem to drink from standing water.

I keep the tanks at around 82/84 degrees with a significantly hotter basking spot - up to about 90/92 degrees and a range of perches at different distances to let them pick the ideal spot to suit them.

CB are much easier to care for than WC but with care and attention to their needs WC specimens can do well. Many prefer chicks and eggs, quail or other birds but will often learn to take rodents too. Some prefer naked prey - like rat pups but I have specimens that eat mice and small rats quite happily. Unfortunately some WC come in badly dehydrated and suffering heavy parasite burdens which have to be resolved first.

Mangroves get big (in some cases 8ft or more) and have a reputation for being cantankerous and liable to strike for the face (as many tree snakes do).* Being large and rear fanged they have the potential to do significant damage.*

I have specimens I am content to handle as they are very placid. I have others who go into attack mode if you walk into the room. In general it is probably best to think of them as a "look but don't touch" species as they generally do best if left alone much of the time,. 

Sorry for the essay :blush:

PS despite this thread being in the DWA section they have not been DWA for a number of years now.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

It true what Mark says, one of his fried to kill me and it was smaller then my big toe ! :gasp:

But they are beautiful buggers.


----------



## RoninUK (Aug 30, 2007)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> It true what Mark says, one of his fried to kill me and it was smaller then my big toe ! :gasp:
> 
> But they are beautiful buggers.


Pffft - it was just trying to give you a friendly kiss!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

BTW I have some nice B&W Mangroves now too - and they are developing attitude nicely. :devil: The baby Cynodon are pretty chilled though.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

RoninUK said:


> Pffft - it was just trying to give you a friendly kiss!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> BTW I have some nice B&W Mangroves now too - and they are developing attitude nicely. :devil: The baby Cynodon are pretty chilled though.


Oh nice have you put any pictures up ? Were these from Tom ? 
Cynodon, very nice indeed ? Tom ? 
Your slipping on the picture front mate :whistling2:


I know he's like a crack dealer with his Boiga gets you hooked with his samples and keeps on supplying- quite a clever chap


I would love to keep a green cat snake I think they are lovely- nearly got one at Kempton last year but decided against it for some strange reason.


----------



## RoninUK (Aug 30, 2007)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Oh nice have you put any pictures up ? Were these from Tom ?
> Cynodon, very nice indeed ? Tom ?
> Your slipping on the picture front mate :whistling2:
> 
> ...


No I have been too busy lately to take any shots - apart from a fashion shoot with a tall brunette the other day :whistling2:. 

One B&W was from Tom and other from CPR. Both the little Cynodon were from Tom, and he is sourcing me a female for my male Gemmicincta too - which will bring me up to 12 Boigas . He is indeed the Snake Pimp!

I will have Cyaneas again too - among my favourites- but I thought the ones at Kempton were a bit pricy and at least one of them was a fairly old specimen too. I am getting keener on the idea of some Nigriceps too.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

RoninUK said:


> No I have been too busy lately to take any shots - apart from a fashion shoot with a tall brunette the other day :whistling2:.
> 
> One B&W was from Tom and other from CPR. Both the little Cynodon were from Tom, and he is sourcing me a female for my male Gemmicincta too - which will bring me up to 12 Boigas . He is indeed the Snake Pimp!
> 
> I will have Cyaneas again too - among my favourites- but I thought the ones at Kempton were a bit pricy and at least one of them was a fairly old specimen too. I am getting keener on the idea of some Nigriceps too.


Well in that case a picture of the brunette will do :whistling2:

That cool two different blood lines for your own little project.

Cyaneas nice are you getting these from a breeder ? The ones at Kempton were very expensive- I think the one down stairs by all the wood was bloody expensive.

I just don't have the room to work with them ATM which is a shame they are the nicest boiga IMO


----------



## RoninUK (Aug 30, 2007)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Well in that case a picture of the brunette will do :whistling2:
> 
> That cool two different blood lines for your own little project.
> 
> ...


Well I have 3 of Tom's CB13 Melanota but my breeding sized pair are unrelated, The Dendrophila are all WC - 2 B&W and one very pretty B&Y. The CB Cynodon are Tom's but I will keep my eye out for unrelated examples and my current Gemmicincta was bred in Russia.

I will keep my eye out for adult Greens but I would like to pick up some youngsters from breeders to raise too.

As to the brunette - that sort of excitement is not good for you. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

